# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Μιχάλης Γαυγιωτάκης

## Polyneikos

Θα ήθελα να κάνω ενα αφιέρωμα σε εναν αθλητή ,τον *Μιχάλη Γαυγιωτάκη* ,εναν αθλητή από το Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης
Αγωνίστηκε την δεκαετία του 80 με αρκετές επιτυχίες.
Αφού κερδισε συνεχόμενα την κατηγορία του στο MR Kρήτη το 1983 και το 1984, έφτασε το 1985 να πάρει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Mr KΡΗΤΗ, εναν ιστορικό θεσμό του νησιού, με αφετηρία το 1982 .
Παράλληλα, αγωνιστηκε και στα Mr Ελλας, είτε της IFBB, ή της WABBA .


*1988 WABBA Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο*






*1989 WABBA Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτογραφίες ακόμα του Γαυγιωτάκη

*1985 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα


*



*


1986 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα


**

1988 ΙFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα


*

----------


## NASSER

Είχε πολύ ωραίες αναλογίες. Κρίμα που δεν συνέχισε παραπάνω, γιατί σίγουρα θα είχε περισσότερες βελτιώσεις και διακρίσεις. 
Ωστόσο αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως οι περισσότεροι ας δεν τον γνώριζαν αν δεν έκανε ο Polyneikos αυτό το αφιέρωμα και είναι μια ηθική ικανοποίηση για πολλούς αθλητές που παλαιότερα δεν είχαν προβολή όπως δίνεται σήμερα με την διαδικτυακή ενημέρωση και τα αρκετά περιοδικά και τις διοργανώσεις που δίνουν τόσο στον αθλητή να δοκιμάζει τις δυνατότητες του και οι φίλους του αθλήματος να απολαμβάνουν αγώνες και να αναγνωρίζουν πιο εύκολα τους διαγωνιζόμενους αθλητές.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ένα ενδιαφέρον αφιέρωμα για τον κρητικό πρωταθλητή εκείνης της εποχής είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, bodybuilding τεύχος Νο 16-Απρίλιος 1986.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κολλητος μου φιλος καπου στη 10ετια του 80 που ηταν φοιτητης στην Κρητη ,γυμναζοταν κατω απο την επιβλεψη του ''Μαικ'' στο γυμναστηριο του.
Ε!..εκει εμαθε τι σημαινει πραγματικα σκληρη προπονηση. Ειδικα για τα ποδια οταν ρωτησε τον φιλο μου τι κανει κ του ειπε ''4 σετ σκουτ ,4 πρεσσα ,4 extesion 4 kerl''  ,του ειπε ''αυτα να τα ξεχασεις'' :01. Wink: 
 :05. Squat:  θα κανεις τουλαχιστον 8 σετ ,χακ 5-6 κ μετα .....οτι θελεις :01. Mr. Green: 
Με υψηλη ενταση ,ντροπς ,κ καλα κιλα......η αληθεια ειναι οτι κ στα ποδια γυρισε στην Αθηνα τρομερα βελτιωμενος.
Ν αναφερω οτι ο φιλος ηταν αγωνιστικος κατηγορια Τζουνιορ κ πολυ καλα γεννετικα προσοντα.

----------


## vaggan

για αυτες τις συνεντευξεις ζω ολντ σκουλ προπονηση :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------

